# Jaeger Lecoultre Vintage Parts



## watchpal (Jul 15, 2009)

I am trying to locate some part for a vintage JLC: caliber 479,

I am told that certain parts of other vintage calibers (namely 469, or 463 or 452), may be interchangeable with cal. 479.

Does anybody have any idea where I might be able to find?

Thanks for any help.


----------

